# modulos del kernel

## silvered

ya tengo instalado la interfaz grafica el gnome 

pero cuando entro a cd /usr/src/linux

y hay a make menuconfig

me sale la pantalla azul para empesar a configurar las cosas de mi kernel 

pero algo extraño pasa no funciona el enter no me deja entrar a nada saben que podra ser

pense quitar la interfaz grafica para entrar sin ella recuerdo que si podia antes pero no recuerdo como lo hacia

era algo de DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" envez del gdm hiba otra cosa para entrar

tengo el gnome light 

y alguin sabe que modulso tengo que activar apra mi tarjeta de wifi tengo el Intel® PRO/Wireless 4965AGN ya active el modulo pero no jala el wifi sera que tengo otro modulo o necesito hacer mas cosas?

----------

## carlos.gentoo

Intenta pulsar Ctrl + Alt + F1 . Eso te llevará a una sesión de cónsola. En cualquier momento puedes pulsar Alt + F7 para volver al modo gráfico.

Pero lo importante es arreglar que no te funcione el Enter en el modo gráfico, aunque ahí no tengo idea de que puede estar pasando ni dónde empezar a mirar (soy novato en gentoo). A ver si alguien te puede ayudar.

----------

## opotonil

Para la wifi instala sys-firmware/iwl4965-ucode:

```

emerge -av iwl4965-ucode

```

Por si quieres revisar la configuracion del kernel:

```

[*] Networking support  --->

  -*-   Wireless  --->

    <*>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

    [*]     enable powersave by default

    <*>   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

    <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

    -*-   Enable LED triggers

  <*>   RF switch subsystem support  --->

Device Drivers  --->

  [*] Network device support  --->

    [*]   Wireless LAN  --->

      <*>   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN (iwl4965)

```

Salu2.

----------

## silvered

ya lo hice ya entre con  Ctrl + Alt + F1 entro asi pork en enterno grafico y entar al menuconfig del kernel el enter ya no funciona 

y de hay al cd /usr/src/linux

al make menuconfig

y active mi tarjeta volvi a compilar los modulos y y reinicie como checo si realmente funciona ayuda que la vdd soy muy novato noce mucho solo uso gentoo porque es requisito de una materia y se me complica mucho

----------

## esteban_conde

Una vez que estas situado en /usr/src/ debes ejecutar ls -l para ver hacia que apunta linux, si apunta a las gentoo-sources que hayas bajado, entonces cd linux.

Para compilar el kernel como siempre se hizo debes:

1º) make menuconfig y seleccionar todo lo que tu creas que necesitas, guardar y salir.

2º) make && make modules_install, en realidad son dos ordenes en una.

3º) cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-ultimo-3xx    lo de kernel-ultimo-3xx puede ser cualquier cosa siempre que lo especifiques en /boot/grub/menu.lst cuando crees la nueva entrada, para que te arranque con ese kernel.

Da igual que distro de linux uses compilar el kernel si no lo haces con genkernel es siempre como te digo o de forma muy parecida, en gentoo suele ser mas facil pues ya trae gcc en el stage tres.

Si este post no te resuelve el problema, busca en la documentacion de gentoo como compilar el kernel.

----------

## paynalton

ya intentaste usando:

```
make xconfig
```

?????

----------

## Arctic

Pues lo mas facil es hacer un :

```
make mrproper
```

creo que era algo asi ..............  :Wink: 

y luego intentar de nuevo el 

```
make menuconfig
```

 xconfig es un latazo de aupa ....... si te sigue dando problemas prueba a recompilar ncurses.

Salu2

----------

